# Machine for new cafe _ Kofe



## Kofe (May 4, 2014)

Is the machine they refer to the best available? ( GS3 )

Trying to make decisions at the moment which machine to aim for.


----------



## Kofe (May 4, 2014)

Split from New Set up gs3 thread .....

Sorry I should have put my question into context.

We're looking for a machine for a cafe scenario.

I've become interested in the

Londinium L3

But before we were focusing on the San remo Verona.

We have to take into account the practicality of staff training here so the completely manual machine concept might be hard to learn for some.

Considering staff turn over is so high in this area it seems pointless have to put so much into training staff that might walk out in a couple of months.

I'm really liking the Londinium tho.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Kofe said:


> Split from New Set up gs3 thread .....
> 
> Sorry I should have put my question into context.
> 
> ...


New thread....?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

San remo v L3 v La marzocco wasn't terribly pertitnet deabte to D Bondays new set up thread....

thought new thread might encourage some debate around these machines for cafe service


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

These are totally different machines for different purposes and volumes

What is the expected footfall, busy periods, numbers of drinks (and types of drinks) per hour?

Training is a major consideration (and therefore it is great that this has been factored in)


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

In my experiences of being a customer, I have consistently tasted great shots on Londinium (albeit L1) and the LM machines. The SR Verona has never had me going back for more.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Kofe said:


> Split from New Set up gs3 thread .....
> 
> Sorry I should have put my question into context.
> 
> ...


The L3 is a simple machine to use and once you have been trained how to use it properly then you will see just how simple amazing coffee can be, I believe if you contact Reiss he might be able to get someone out to you with an L1 to show you what the L3 is capable of? alternatively come along to the grindoff event at rave coffee as they have a verona and an L1 on their bench, you can see them both and try coffee off them both with some amazing grinders.


----------



## Kofe (May 4, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> San remo v L3 v La marzocco wasn't terribly pertitnet deabte to D Bondays new set up thread....
> 
> thought new thread might encourage some debate around these machines for cafe service


It was San remo 3 group v Londinium 3 group.

And I can't see why that would raise the question with regard to volume's.

Two - 3 group machines being compared.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Kofe said:


> It was San remo 3 group v Londinium 3 group.
> 
> And I can't see why that would raise the question with regard to volume's.
> 
> Two - 3 group machines being compared.


Think Glenn was referring to number of drinks needing to be prepared in a given timeframe.


----------



## Kofe (May 4, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> The L3 is a simple machine to use and once you have been trained how to use it properly then you will see just how simple amazing coffee can be, I believe if you contact Reiss he might be able to get someone out to you with an L1 to show you what the L3 is capable of? alternatively come along to the grindoff event at rave coffee as they have a verona and an L1 on their bench, you can see them both and try coffee off them both with some amazing grinders.


Yes I've already been speaking to Rob @ Rave about the San remo.

The L1 was brought to my attention by reading your threads actually.

there's just something about the look and simple but really very affective design and esthetics of a lever machine.

The grind off does sound like it would be a great opportunity to check things out but unfortunately I live right the way across the other side of this great country of ours.

Otherwise I would have already been and met with the guys at Rave.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The two machines are similar price points however the shots of coffee you get from the L3 knock the spots off the shots from a verona, they are different machines but if quality and simplicity are your main objective the L3 would certainly be where my focus would be going.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I was referring to drinks in a given timeframe.

Even when comparing 3 group lever to 3 group pump there are other considerations before you can decide one or the other.


----------



## Kofe (May 4, 2014)

Xpenno said:


> Think Glenn was referring to number of drinks needing to be prepared in a given timeframe.


Yes I saw that and i can see his point but it's all hyperphetical at the moment.

I'm designing the concept at the moment really.

I want the cafe to be purely coffee focused.

The coffee shop model can't rely on purely coffee sails alone im well aware of.

So a food offering will have to be included.

But I want the espresso machine to be of real focus within the shop.


----------



## Kofe (May 4, 2014)

Something like this machine.

This guy to me seems to really know what he's doing.

8 cups in a row. Barista Dritan Alsela:


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Any other considerations as an alternative for the San Remo?


----------



## Kofe (May 4, 2014)

The L3 is looking like a real contender


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The thing is, the staff are going to have to be trained, whether it is on a lever or a pump. The pump might make them think more. Would it not work just having one trained barista on the machine, letting him train up another to help out. If you are going to let anyone make a shot, as happens in some places it must be a recipe for disaster!


----------



## Kofe (May 4, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> The thing is, the staff are going to have to be trained, whether it is on a lever or a pump. The pump might make them think more. Would it not work just having one trained barista on the machine, letting him train up another to help out. If you are going to let anyone make a shot, as happens in some places it must be a recipe for disaster!


Can you explain why the "pump might make them think more"

Being a more coffee focused cafe I would hope to entice a trained barista at the interviews stage of the process.

Someone who has real aspirations about going far within the industry.

But such people are hard to find and even harder to keep.

I don't want to also encourage the kind of Baristas that think there more important than the customers either.

But training really is going to be the key here.

And proper systems in place.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kofe, typo....I meant it the other way around actually. With a lever, you have to get your shot preparation spot on. Others will not agree, but with the power of the pump, I think they are a little more forgiving on dosing and the likes.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

With any machine you have to get your shot preparation spot on, this applies both at home and in the retail environment, it is the the most overlooked aspect of preparing coffee and it doesnt matter which machine you have if you are looking for excellence and being different then training the staff thoroughly will yield much better results.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

If you want coffee focussed you need ALL staff making coffee to be trained. Tasting the coffee, understanding when and why the grinder needs to br adjusted throughout the day etc. They need to master consistency too, serve someone a bad drink one day and they forget the nicer ones and dont come back, or walk past your shop if that barista is on.

As for retention of staff you need to look at what you can do to make your staff happy and feel valuable etc

Who will you get your coffee from? There are some fantastic roasters out there, and also a lot of shit ones.

These are far more important questions than the machine if you want a coffee focussed business. (Sorry if im stating the obvious but so many get it wrong!)

You can also look at the LM Linea machines, the Synesso, the Slayer, Vibiemmes etc which all have good reputations.


----------

